# Hindi/Urdu: mehroom महरूम



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,


Google translate is saying 'deprived' and 'bereft' for this word while 'unsuccessful' and 'disappointed' seem to be other possible contexts. Would this be appropriate?

Any insights about possible usages?


Thanks!


----------



## Alfaaz

Quick answer for Urdu: 

لفظ پوچھنے والا کئی اچھی اردو سہولیات سے محروم ہے کیونکہ اسکو اردو رسم الخط نہیں پڑھنی اتی 
lafz puchhne wala ka'ii achhi urdu suhuliyaat se maHroom hai kyuN keh usko Urdu rasm-ul-khat naheeN paRhni aati! 
Word Asker is deprived of many great Urdu resources, as he doesn't know how to read Urdu script! 

It has many meanings all linked to Haraam kiya gaya (kind of)!


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Alfaaz said:


> Quick answer for Urdu:
> 
> لفظ پوچھنے والا کئی اچھی اردو سہولیات سے محروم ہے کیونکہ اسکو اردو رسم الخط نہیں پڑھنی اتی
> lafz puchhne wala ka'ii achhi urdu sahuliyaat se maHroom hai kyuN keh usko Urdu rasm-ul-khat naheeN paRhni aati!
> Word Asker is deprived of many great Urdu resources, as he doesn't know how to read Urdu script!
> 
> It has many meanings all linked to Haraam kiya gaya (kind of)!



Great example Alfaaz bhai! Not being able to read Urdu has indeed been a handicap to get the meanings for these words 

On a side note, what is the singular form for 'sahuliyaat'?

Thanks!


----------



## Alfaaz

> On a side note, what is the singular form for 'sahuliyaat'?


I'm acutally not sure if this is the correct plural form! The singular is suhulat; Another plural is: suhulateiN

*Correction:* Typo: the word should have been s*u*huliyaat not sahuliyaat (again not sure if this is the correct plural form!)


----------



## greatbear

'Deprived', 'bereft', and 'lacking' are the common translations of 'maihroom' based on context.
As for sahuliyaat, in Hindi it is often pronounced as "sahuliiyat".


----------



## Alfaaz

> 'Deprived', 'bereft', and 'lacking' are the common translations of 'maihroom' based on context.
> As for sahuliyaat, in Hindi it is often pronounced as "sahuliiyat".



Actually, as I think I mentioned before, I'm not sure if the correct plural is s*u*huliyaat or suhuliyat....and there is a pesh so the correct pronunciation is su not sa as mentioned above (excuse the typo)!

*Question:* 
What would be the Hindi equivalents of maHroom and suhulat? (asking not to start a debate or anything else, but just out of curiosity and to learn new words!) 

Heard a sentence like: _aaj kal bahut log desh choR kar videsh yaatra kar rahain hain _____________ (facilities/luxuries) ke liye, parantu yeh naheeN sochte keh kin se ___________ (deprived) ho rahe hain!
_
parantu means lekin? yaatra-travel/journey/safar?


----------



## greatbear

Yes, parantu means lekin; yaatraa means a voyage, journey. Usually associated with connotations of travel not just in space and time, but also a development of mentality, of mind. Though yaatraa is of course also used only for trips (there's a well-known website by the name).

Deprived is "virakt" as well (note that maihroom and sahuliiyat are in Hindi, so your question of "equivalents" is once again a wrong question - I am assuming you wanted more synonyms). For "sahuliiyat" synonyms, you could start a new thread: I usually use the English words in Hindi anyway for this word, so other Hindi speakers might be able to help you.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

greatbear said:


> 'Deprived', 'bereft', and 'lacking' are the common translations of 'maihroom' based on context.
> As for sahuliyaat, in Hindi it is often pronounced as "sahuliiyat".


 
I would think that the plural for 'suhulaat/sahuulat' would be 'suhulaateiN/sahuulateinN' in Hindi rather than 'Suhuliyaat/Sahuliyaat' which might be the Perso-Arabic/Urdu form of alternative pluralisation.

Anyone can help in writing 'sahulaat/suhuulat' in Hindi?

Thanks!


----------



## alfaazherapheri

Sahuliyaat is from sahulat- both are urdu not hindi...- the hindi word for sahulat is aasaan; sahulatein= aasaaniyaa; sahuliyaat is the verb form of the word---- as in sahuliyaat ke tehet - for sake of ease or due to ease depending on the context of the situation.
that is why linguistics say it is truely almost impossible to translate with justification to the original script. 
hope this helps.


----------



## Chhaatr

Sahuliyat is commonly used in Hindi.  For synonyms,  one can use "suvidhaa/suvidhaaeN"


----------



## alfaazherapheri

Chhaatr said:


> Sahuliyat is commonly used in Hindi.  For synonyms,  one can use "suvidhaa/suvidhaaeN"



yes it IS commonly used within the hundi language like many other urdu words.... and that is cultural suvidhaa.


----------



## Chhaatr

Durust farmaayaa aapne janaab.


----------



## alfaazherapheri

sahuliiyat = aasaani but as stated earlier - many words have variant meanings based on usage hence translation is a limitation in itself - -- although for your sentence, aasaani seems to make it extremely simplified (tarraqqi - (advancement)  might actually be a better fit (des mein apne ghar walon ki zindagiyon mein aasaaniyan paida kerne ke mawake (means in english,) paida kerne ke liye jaa rahe hain)

parantu yeh .... kin se -vanchit ho rahe hain (apdasht or hut rahe hain - are also other words that can be used but i think vanchit suits your sentence better.
hope this helped


----------



## gagun

محروم/महरूम/mahroom=one who is deceived,an unfortunate man,one who finds nothing.
محرومی/महरूमी/mahroomi=Deception/cunning,bad luck.


----------



## Qureshpor

gagun said:


> محروم/महरूम/mahroom=one who is deceived,an unfortunate man,one who finds nothing.
> محرومی/महरूमी/mahroomi=Deception/cunning,bad luck.


I am not sure if "maHruum" and "maHruumii" mean the above. I would like to hear other Urdu speakers' views on this.


----------



## marrish

Perhaps it was meant to be ''deprived'' instead of ''deceived''. I can make an association of bad luck with _maHruumii_ but it is not really the meaning of this word. Moreover, ''deception/cunning'' appears to be somewhat 'active', while _maHruumii_ is the state of being _maHruum_, not making someone _maHruum_. I must confess that this usage of _maHruum/maHruumii_ in the sense of ''deception'' is something I'm seeing for the first time.


----------



## Faylasoof

I agree the above are not the way we use these words. They instead carry the following meanings:

 محروم  _maHruum_ = deprived, refused / debarred (from something); unfortunate, unlucky etc. in a given context.
محرومی _maHruumii_ = being deprived off /  deprivation, but also being unfortunate = نامرادی _naa-muraadii_, بدنصیبی _ bad-naSiibii_, بدبختی _bad-baxtii_ <--- suggested meanings given a certain context (more below).

Many compounds can be formed which illustrate the meaning:

محروم الوطن _ maHruum-ul-waTan_ = lit. deprived of one's homeland = غریب الوطن _Ghariib-ul-waTan_ = living abroad. 
محروم الارث _maHruum-ul-irth _= deprived of inheritance / ineligible for inheritance
محروم القسمت _maHruum-ul-qismat_ = دقسمت _bad-qismat_  / بدنصیب _bad-naSiib_ / بدبخت _bad-baxt_  = unlucky, unfortunate, ill-fated
محروم العقل _maHruum-ul-3aql _= بے وقوف _be-wuquuf _= deprived of intelligence, stupid.
Etc., etc.

BTW, like so many other words we pronounce them with a slight diphthong, so: _maiHruum _


----------

